# GOG.com has a sale!



## tommers (Jun 21, 2013)

http://www.gog.com/


Lots and lots and lots of great stuff.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2013)

LIke FTL for about £1.50.

Or pretty much any RPG you have ever heard of for peanuts.

Or Alpha Centauri for 75% off.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2013)

Or King of Dragon Pass for about a pound.


----------



## Epona (Jun 21, 2013)

Would I like FTL?  I'm asking you because I think you're fairly aware of my gaming likes and dislikes.

The sale is great, I've not bought anything yet because Paradox games are on sale on Steam this weekend so I've already spent a bit on that.  I have a lot of games from GOG already including all the old RPG classics and city builder type stuff.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2013)

Epona said:


> Would I like FTL? I'm asking you because I think you're fairly aware of my gaming likes and dislikes.


 
Yeah, it's a great game.  You are forced to constantly make decisions, tactical and strategic.  It's difficult but it's great fun.  Combat is real time but space to pause and you can set up commands.

http://thebaneofqueequeg.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/faster-than-light.html


----------



## Epona (Jun 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> Yeah, it's a great game. You are forced to constantly make decisions, tactical and strategic. It's difficult but it's great fun. Combat is real time but space to pause and you can set up commands.
> 
> http://thebaneofqueequeg.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/faster-than-light.html


 
Cool, I can't argue with paying $2.49 for something I'll probably enjoy!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 22, 2013)

Just bought FTL and Witcher 2 for under a tenner for both. Can't be arsed rebooting into Windows to play anything decent any more.


----------



## Epona (Jun 23, 2013)

And if you're into that sort of thing, the bundle that includes Deus-Ex 1 & 2, Thief 1-3, Anachranox, and Daikatana, looks like a bit of a bargain at $15. Just over a two dollars (according to google convert a dollar is 65p today) per game on that package - if you like that sort of game and don't have the ones in that bundle, there's probably not going to be any better opportunity than this to try them out!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 23, 2013)

I was looking at that, mostly for Anachranox, if I'm honest. I might just get that on its own. In fact, I think I have DE: GOTY anyway... I'm not sure. Damn Steam sales.


----------



## Epona (Jun 23, 2013)

On its own, Anachranox is $2.99, so if you specifically wanted that and weren't interested in the rest of the bundle then that still seems like a bargain for just that one game.

Mind you I can talk, I have so far pretty much rinsed the Paradox bundle sale on Steam this weekend.  Beans on toast for dinner on Monday, but many many hours of gaming pleasure


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 23, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Just bought FTL and Witcher 2 for under a tenner for both. Can't be arsed rebooting into Windows to play anything decent any more.


 
Wow - this is one of the best intro videos I've ever seen:


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 23, 2013)

Epona said:


> And if you're into that sort of thing, the bundle that includes Deus-Ex 1 & 2, Thief 1-3, Anachranox, and Daikatana, looks like a bit of a bargain at $15.


 
All Windows-only, though.


----------



## treelover (Jun 23, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Wow - this is one of the best intro videos I've ever seen:





CD Projekt are a very unusual company, really care about their customers/fans, their art...


----------



## emanymton (Jun 23, 2013)

I made the mistake of picking up Space Empires 4. i think it may ruin my life!


----------



## emanymton (Jun 23, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Wow - this is one of the best intro videos I've ever seen:



It's probably the only one to feature people setting their farts on fire as well.


----------



## Epona (Jun 25, 2013)

treelover said:


> CD Projekt are a very unusual company, really care about their customers/fans, their art...


 
Yeah they make their games available DRM free and don't charge for additional DLC - which is why a lot of gamers are fond of them.  As long as they keep those policies for TW3 it is one of the games I might pre-order just on the basis that they are a developer worth supporting because of their ethos (and I will probably enjoy the game - as long as there aren't too many QTEs!)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 25, 2013)

the longest day sale  was insane.   i'm sorta glad i'm  forcing myself not to buy anything or else  my unplayed games list  would have exploded.


----------



## Epona (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah - I got to a point over the weekend where I just had to stop looking at both GOG and Steam because although I didn't spend a huge amount I now have more than enough games to try out!


----------



## treelover (Jun 25, 2013)

steam didn't have a major sale did this weekend...

did they?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 25, 2013)

it doesn't need a sale. it's steam


----------

